# L'Isis creato ed armato dagli Usa. La bufala corre in rete.



## admin (16 Novembre 2015)

Una delle tante teorie new age/grilline (ovvero, balle) che stanno facendo tantissimi proseliti in rete (in particolare tra i buonisti, che si fomentano) racconta che l'Isis sarebbe stato creato, supportato e armato dagli Stati Uniti d'America.

Naturalmente, si tratta di una balla grossa come una casa.

Le armi americane attualmente in possesso dell'IS sono quelle che i jihadisti hanno sottratto, con la forza, all'esercito iracheno (quello sì, armato dagli Stati Uniti).

Il congresso degli Usa, inoltre, ha votato a favore dell'addestramento e dell'armamento dei ribelli siriani contro l'IS. Cosa starebbero facendo, dunque, gli Usa? Starebbero giocando su due tavoli? Manco Adam Kadmon arriverebbe a tanto...


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Novembre 2015)

Ahahahah bufala? E' la pura verità


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah bufala? E' la pura verità



Le prove (attendibili) quali sarebbero?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una delle tante teorie new age/grilline (ovvero, balle) che stanno facendo tantissimi proseliti in rete (in particolare tra i buonisti, che si fomentano) racconta che l'Isis sarebbe stato creato, supportato e armato dagli Stati Uniti d'America.
> 
> Naturalmente, si tratta di una balla grossa come una casa.
> 
> ...



E' come le Torri gemelle colpite dal Pentagono stesso. Cospirazioni cicliche su cui Internet deve vivere.
Poi facendo analisi più serie e ragionate, si può discutere di come il fenomeno sia nato anche per gravi errori dell'Occidente. 
Ma tutto il resto è ovviamente pattumiera digitale.


----------



## Davidinho22 (16 Novembre 2015)

Intanto Putin ha dichiarato che membri stessi del g20 sovvenzionano l'isis... un folle? O l'unico con il potere e le palle di dire la propria senza paura degli stati uniti? (Avendo inoltre il potere di poterlo fare ) L'unico non sottone di Obama... Io sono sempre contro queste idee complottische ma qua ci stanno troppe cose assurde


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Novembre 2015)

La Hillary Clinton stessa ha pubblicamente ammesso che l' isis gli è sfuggito di mano. Ma ci sono indizi che dicono che li supportano ancora , assieme alla GB e Israele (avvistamenti di aerei cargo). Gli aiuti che danno alle forze anti Assad (tra cui Al Qaeda...) finiscono poi anche all' isis. Ma questo dipende meno dagli aiuti, vendendo il petrolio.
Che poi l'isis sia comandato a bacchetta però è un altro paio di maniche. E' una bufala dei buonisti che insistono a dire che l'islam è pace e amore...


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Novembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah bufala? E' la pura verità



Credo tu stia facendo confusione tra Isis e talebani-Al Quaida.
Le responsabilità USA nella crescita dell'Isis ci sono, ma sono indirette, non sono riusciti a mettere sù un contingente anti-Assad e quel vuoto è stato sfruttato dai jihadisti.
D'altronde, quando l'Isis è nato, staccandosi da Al Quaida e diventando autonomo, Saddam era già caduto e il loro intento era quello di combattere il governo in Iraq supportato dagli USA.

Non avrebbe proprio senso che gli USA gli fornissero le armi


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2015)

Quella della Clinton è una bufalona abbastanza vecchia!


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La *Hillary Clinton stessa ha pubblicamente ammesso che l' isis gli è sfuggito di mano*. Ma ci sono indizi che dicono che li supportano ancora , assieme alla GB e Israele (avvistamenti di aerei cargo). Gli aiuti che danno alle forze anti Assad (tra cui Al Qaeda...) finiscono poi anche all' isis. Ma questo dipende meno dagli aiuti, vendendo il petrolio.
> Che poi l'isis sia comandato a bacchetta però è un altro paio di maniche. E' una bufala dei buonisti che insistono a dire che l'islam è pace e amore...



Non è quello che ha detto, si riferiva ad Al-Quaida


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Credo tu stia facendo confusione tra Isis e talebani-Al Quaida.
> Le responsabilità USA nella crescita dell'Isis ci sono, ma sono indirette, non sono riusciti a mettere sù un contingente anti-Assad e quel vuoto è stato sfruttato dai jihadisti.
> D'altronde, quando l'Isis è nato, staccandosi da Al Quaida e diventando autonomo, Saddam era già caduto e il loro intento era quello di combattere il governo in Iraq supportato dagli USA.
> 
> Non avrebbe proprio senso che gli USA gli fornissero le armi




Oh, ecco. Parliamo della caduta di Saddam, di quella di Gheddafi e di tutto ciò che è venuto dopo. Anche in senso ultra critico e, perchè no, magari pure complottista. Perchè fondato su notizie documentate ed incontrovertibili.

Ma che pinco pallino, sulla sua pagina Facebook, si svegli e pontifichi:"State zitti!!1!!!! Non capite GNiente11!!!! Nazzzisti!1!!! Isis creata e armata dagli Usa!11!! Vergogniaaaaaa!!1! Ce L'HO meritiamo!11!!11!!" è una roba agghiacciante. Ed il bello è che sta gente ha anche diritto di voto e, di conseguenza, decide le sorti di una nazione.


----------



## juventino (17 Novembre 2015)

Semmai gli Stati Uniti hanno grosse responsabilità nella gestione della politica di tutti quegli stati in cui hanno rovesciato il regime. In Siria, Libia ed Iraq non sono riusciti a costruire nulla di stabile ed ovviamente i fondamentalisti ne hanno approfittato. Invece di pensare a queste boiate di teorie complottiste io rifletterei sulla primavera araba, sul modo in cui è stata gestita e sulle conseguenze che ha portato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Novembre 2015)

Come ho già avuto modo di dire in un altro topic, lo Stato Islamico è finanziato dai paesi del golfo, Qatar e Arabia Saudita su tutti e come ben sappiamo i paesi del golfo sono alleati degli USA. Adesso non voglio dire che gli USA abbiano creato l'Isis, però diciamo che i nordamericani stanno compiendo un doppio gioco pericolosissimo.


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2015)

Ma poi chi parla di queste boiate...sono quelli che hanno in sfondo derelitti ideologici come che gue vara o mussolini.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (17 Novembre 2015)

L'ISIS è sicuramente finanziato da qualcuno.
Chi non vuol sentire parlare di complotti dovrebbe spiegarci da chi, a meno che non voglia continuare a credere che tutta la mostruosa logistica necessaria a far funzionare lo stato Islamico (mantenimento di migliaia di combattenti e dei territori conquistati, propaganda, arruolamento nuovi combattenti, armi) siano davvero solo il frutto di quattro cammellai che un giorno hanno deciso di riunirsi e conquistare il medioriente. 
Gli no USA ok, proponente pure delle alternative, ma non raccontate che fanno tutto da soli perchè nemmeno nei cartoni animati sarebbe plausibile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Novembre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> L'ISIS è sicuramente finanziato da qualcuno.
> Chi non vuol sentire parlare di complotti dovrebbe spiegarci da chi, a meno che non voglia continuare a credere che tutta la mostruosa logistica necessaria a far funzionare lo stato Islamico (mantenimento di migliaia di combattenti e dei territori conquistati, propaganda, arruolamento nuovi combattenti, armi) siano davvero solo il frutto di quattro cammellai che un giorno hanno deciso di riunirsi e conquistare il medioriente.
> Gli no USA ok, proponente pure delle alternative, ma non raccontate che fanno tutto da soli perchè nemmeno nei cartoni animati sarebbe plausibile.



Il nucleo iniziale dell'ISIS è stato fondato da qualche centinaio di migliaia di soldati dell'ex esercito di Saddam Husein, che alla sua caduta sono stati congedati dal nuovo governo senza nessun riconoscimento, pertanto si sono ritrovati totalmente sbandati e non hanno fatto altro che continuare a fare quello che facevano prima.

Le ricchezze provengono dal finanziamento di circa una quarantina di fonti private ( credo vari sceicchi, probabilmente gli stessi che poi girano in occidente con i loro mega yacht).
Altri notevoli proventi gli arrivano dai saccheggi, (nell'esercito ci sono tanti mercenari, anche occidentali, che si "autopagano" con i saccheggi, dei quali devono cedere il 10% all'ISIS.
dal controllo di alcune rotte commerciali, si fanno pagare il pizzo dagli autisti di passaggio, 
da tasse su alcuni cristiani nei territori controllati in cambio di protezione ( *anche qui va fatta una riflessione, i mussulmani di culti differenti li sterminano senza pietà, i cristiani li sopportano se pagano*), 
dalla presa della città di Mossul di cui si sono impossesati di tutto il tesoro comunale, 
dalla vendita di schiave (?), 
dal greggio venduto (agli occidentali attraverso la Turchia) dei sette pozzi di petrolio che controllano  

Come vedete gli USA e l'occidente non saranno direttamente collegati, ma qualche colpetta l'hanno...


NB va anche rimarcato che dove governano sono piuttosto efficienti, come in molte dittature, seppur con una mancanza di libertà inconcepibile per noi occidentali, riescono a portare un ordine quasi sconosciuto in quelle zone, pertanto molti ne trovano addirittura un giovamento, anche se non di certo le migliaia di persone barbaramente trucidate.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2015)

Ci sono forti responsabilità e senza dubbio c'è qualcuno che finanzia l'ISIS (indirettamente tutti noi visto che si finanziano vendendo petrolio oltre che grano) ma pensare che sia stato creato e venga sostenuto sotto banco dagli USA è la solita balla complottista del web...
A me è bastato vedere tutto ciò che ci si è inventati attorno all'11 settembre per capire che in rete ti puoi informare ma se non stai attento vieni sepolto da tonnellate di scemenze dato che ognuno può inventarsi una teoria e proporla come vera trovando sempre un nuvolo di seguaci ciechi e ignoranti...tanto più se poi ste teorie partono da gente che ha anche un po' di seguito (che so gente tipo Giulietto Chiesa, Massimo Fini, Bioblu etc..)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci sono forti responsabilità e senza dubbio c'è qualcuno che finanzia l'ISIS (indirettamente tutti noi visto che si finanziano vendendo petrolio oltre che grano) ma pensare che sia stato creato e venga sostenuto sotto banco dagli USA è la solita balla complottista del web...
> A me è bastato vedere tutto ciò che ci si è inventati attorno all'11 settembre per capire che in rete ti puoi informare ma se non stai attento vieni sepolto da tonnellate di scemenze dato che ognuno può inventarsi una teoria e proporla come vera trovando sempre un nuvolo di seguaci ciechi e ignoranti...tanto più se poi ste teorie partono da gente che ha anche un po' di seguito (che so gente tipo Giulietto Chiesa, Massimo Fini, Bioblu etc..)



però c'è anche da dire che gli usa hanno sempre usato la filosofia "il nemico del mio nemico è mio amico" , in passato i mujaheddin sono stati addestrati dagli americani per contrastare i sovietici in afghanistan. Ovviamente il caso dell'isis è diverso.


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> però c'è anche da dire che gli usa hanno sempre usato la filosofia "il nemico del mio nemico è mio amico" , in passato i mujaheddin sono stati addestrati dagli americani per contrastare i sovietici in afghanistan. Ovviamente il caso dell'isis è diverso.



ok ma un conto è dire che gli usa/israele addestrano i terroristi per colpire l'occidente e un conto dire che gli usa non hanno gestito le varie situazioni con al queida(mujaheddin)o isis(mala gestione dell iraq).


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non è quello che ha detto, si riferiva ad Al-Quaida



Nelle interviste parla di ISIS. Nessuno ha ammesso di aver creato Al-Qaeda, figurati, hanno fatto gli attentati del 9/11.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Nelle interviste parla di ISIS. Nessuno ha ammesso di aver creato Al-Qaeda, figurati, hanno fatto gli attentati del 9/11.



ISIS è senza dubbio stato sottovalutato e per certi aspetti mal gestito..ma dire che sia stato creato apposto da alcuni stati occidentali è senza senso (a che pro poi? per i Talebani i vantaggi erano evidenti)


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Novembre 2015)

Finché Arabia Saudita e Qatar continueranno a fare i ca22i loro i governi occidentali sono pregati di non lamentarsi


----------



## 666psycho (17 Novembre 2015)

Non so quale sia la verità, ma di certo non è come sembra o come lo vogliono far sembrare. Ci prendono per i fondelli da una vita e continueranno a farlo. Tante cose non le sappiamo e mai le sapremo, cose che forse manco c'immaginiamo. è tutta questione di potere, e per il potere l'essere umano è capace di tutto, la storia l'insegna.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ok ma un conto è dire che gli usa/israele addestrano i terroristi per colpire l'occidente e un conto dire che gli usa non hanno gestito le varie situazioni con al queida(mujaheddin)o isis(mala gestione dell iraq).



generalmente la gente tende a semplificare l'informazione in base al proprio livello di intelligenza, di conseguenza è piu facile sintetizzare il tutto con il gomblotto, il bildenberg, i rettiliani , ecc


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Nelle interviste parla di ISIS. Nessuno ha ammesso di aver creato Al-Qaeda, figurati, hanno fatto gli attentati del 9/11.








Isis? Parla degli anni '80 e dei talebani


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ISIS è senza dubbio stato sottovalutato e per certi aspetti mal gestito..ma dire che sia stato creato apposto da alcuni stati occidentali è senza senso (a che pro poi? per i Talebani i vantaggi erano evidenti)



L' ISIS sono gli stessi fondamentalisti che sono serviti per la perimavera araba. Sono stati armati e addestrati. Non è 'colpa degli stati occidentali', ma dei partiti socialisti filosionisti che ci governano, compresa l' UE, i paesi arabi sunniti, e Israele. Tutti d'accordo nel distruggere prima la Libia e poi la Siria, demonizzando prima Gheddafi e ora Assad. Assurdamente Assad è dipinto come il male assoluto da rimuovere mentre si campano mille scuse per non urtare gli immigrati islamici, mentendo spudoratamente. L'unico che si oppone veramente all'IS è Putin. Se adesso Obama e Hollande vogliono eliminare l'IS è perchè la loro creatura è morente, la uccideranno per prendere in mano l'iniziativa da protagonisti, già si parla di un intervento militare di 100.000 soldati. Eventualmente da impiegare anche in funzione anti Russia, che, ricordiamolo è ancora sotto embargo per motivi inesistenti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Isis? Parla degli anni '80 e dei talebani



Lì dice che AlQaeda è la conseguenza di aver armato gli Afghani contro l'URSS, non che hanno creato AlQaeda. Tra l'altro gli attentatori erano tutti Sauditi come Bin Laden, ma chissà perchè non hanno attaccato l'Arabia, ma i Talebani...

Io parlavo di interviste più recenti, del 2014:


> WASHINGTON (IRIB) – L'ex Segretario di Stato Usa Hillary Clinton ha ammesso che l'Isis sarebbe una creazione americana in funzione anti-Assad che sarebbe uscita di controllo.
> 
> "E' stato un fallimento. Abbiamo fallito nel voler creare una guerriglia anti-Assad credibile. Era formata da islamisti, da secolaristi, da gente nel mezzo. Il fallimento di questo progetto ha portato all'orrore a cui stiamo assistendo oggi in Iraq".
> La Clinton lo ha detto nell'intervista rilasciata a Jeffrey Goldberg del giornale web "The Atlantic".


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Lì dice che AlQaeda è la conseguenza di aver armato gli Afghani contro l'URSS, non che hanno creato AlQaeda. Tra l'altro gli attentatori erano tutti Sauditi come Bin Laden, ma chissà perchè non hanno attaccato l'Arabia, ma i Talebani...
> 
> Io parlavo di interviste più recenti, del 2014:



Quella è una traduzione complottora, le parole sono: "_the failure to do that left a big vacuum, which the jihadists have now filled_"


----------



## alessandro77 (17 Novembre 2015)

scusate, ma perchè non si citano mai governi mediorientali palesemente collusi (lo sanno i servizi segreti di mezzo mondo) con l'Isis come l'Arabia Saudita, il Qatar e, meno, la Turchia che solo adesso, pigramente, sta facendo qualcosa giusto per immagine e perchè "ie tocca".. per carità, gli Usa sono tutt'altro che lindi,ma l'impressione è che il Grande Satana sia sempre comodo come caprio espiatorio


----------



## alessandro77 (17 Novembre 2015)

capro espiatorio, scusate


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quella è una traduzione complottora, le parole sono: "_the failure to do that left a big vacuum, which the jihadists have now filled_"



Whatever, l'ha ammesso velatamente, figurati se esce della verità dalla bocca di quella lì. Quel che è incontrovertibile è che continuano a fornirgli armi, oltre ad averli addestrati e inventati. 
La bufala è che questi non avrebbero alcuna iniziativa e riceverebbero solo degli ordini, in realtà sono dei veri islamici, seguono il corano e uccidono in nome del loro dio.


----------



## Eziomare (17 Novembre 2015)

Perche' molti sentono la necessità di esporsi (ridicolmente) rispetto a questioni che non conoscono e di conseguenza non possono comprendere?
Questo è il dramma di internet, per paradosso ci ha reso tutti tremendamente più stupidi e presuntuosi.
Non si salva nessuno, ciascuno con la propria patetica sicumera da battitore di tasti (faccio anche io parte del novero, intendiamoci). Sic


----------



## BB7 (17 Novembre 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Perche' molti sentono la necessità di esporsi (ridicolmente) rispetto a *questioni che non conoscono e di conseguenza non possono comprendere*?
> Questo è il dramma di internet, per paradosso ci ha reso tutti tremendamente più stupidi e presuntuosi.
> Non si salva nessuno, ciascuno con la propria patetica sicumera da battitore di tast



Questo è il motivo per cui non mi espongo. Grazie per averlo scritto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Novembre 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Perche' molti sentono la necessità di esporsi (ridicolmente) rispetto a questioni che non conoscono e di conseguenza non possono comprendere?
> Questo è il dramma di internet, per paradosso ci ha reso tutti tremendamente più stupidi e presuntuosi.
> Non si salva nessuno, ciascuno con la propria patetica sicumera da battitore di tasti (faccio anche io parte del novero, intendiamoci). Sic



Non condivido assolutamente, 
vero internet raccoglie un agglomerato di pareri e questi spesso possono essere stupidi o presuntuosi,
ma il fatto stesso che non ci sia un filtro ne garantisce la libertà di pensiero e aiuta a confrontarsi,
sta poi a ognuno di noi saper giudicare le fonti 
ma sicuramente c'è una possibilità di confronto e apprendimento impensabile tramite i media tradizionali.


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> scusate, ma perchè non si citano mai governi mediorientali palesemente collusi (lo sanno i servizi segreti di mezzo mondo) con l'Isis come l'Arabia Saudita, il Qatar e, meno, la Turchia che solo adesso, pigramente, sta facendo qualcosa giusto per immagine e perchè "ie tocca".. per carità, gli Usa sono tutt'altro che lindi,ma l'impressione è che il Grande Satana sia sempre comodo come caprio espiatorio



Chi è complottista lo è perchè tendenzialmente è colluso con ideologie vicine a quelle dell'isis e dell estremismo...per esempio nazi-fasci-comunisti sono tutti d accordo su questa linea-i no global e casapound sono la solita melma che la pensa allo stesso modo nella politica estera...anche in politica interna ma li andiamo off topic 
Non posso dialogare con un ''gombloddista'' che ha mussolini o guevara come punti di riferimento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non condivido assolutamente,
> vero internet raccoglie un agglomerato di pareri e questi spesso possono essere stupidi o presuntuosi,
> ma il fatto stesso che non ci sia un filtro ne garantisce la libertà di pensiero e aiuta a confrontarsi,
> sta poi a ognuno di noi saper giudicare le fonti
> ma sicuramente c'è una possibilità di confronto e apprendimento impensabile tramite i media tradizionali.



Si però va detto che una volta per poter essere considerati dei "giornalisti" e soprattutto per essere ritenuti attendibili ci si doveva far il c...sul campo...
Certo magari era più facile filtrare le notizie ma certe fonti erano sicure e sapevi che dicevano cose documentate...nel web invece è tutto messo nella stessa pattumiera e infatti è pieno di blogger e siti di controinformazione che fanno dei disastri incredibili diffondendo ignoranza e approssimazione...e col potere della rete poi queste castronerie diventano "virali"...
Pochi si rendono conto di quanto internet vada usato con il cervello...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si però va detto che una volta per poter essere considerati dei "giornalisti" e soprattutto per essere ritenuti attendibili ci si doveva far il c...sul campo...
> Certo magari era più facile filtrare le notizie ma certe fonti erano sicure e sapevi che dicevano cose documentate...nel web invece è tutto messo nella stessa pattumiera e infatti è pieno di blogger e siti di controinformazione che fanno dei disastri incredibili diffondendo ignoranza e approssimazione...e col potere della rete poi queste castronerie diventano "virali"...
> Pochi si rendono conto di quanto internet vada usato con il cervello...



Tutto sommato è vero, ma mi pare che anche sui giornali cartacei giri tanta immondizia, e a differenza del web non riesci a controllare in tempo reale anche le altre versioni, a meno di non comprare 10 quotidiani al giorno


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Novembre 2015)

Sarà tutto complottismo, però da da pensare...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sarà tutto complottismo, però da da pensare...



Eccolo, classico esempio di complottismo da web...
Magari notare che quei paesi dove l'ISIS non c'è sono soprattutto gli unici della zona che hanno dei governi sicuri..è evidente che i terroristi hanno gioco facile dove ci sono vuoti di potere..
Che poi capisco l'ISIS fosse usato come pretesto per invadere la zona (vecchia strategia) ma qui sono proprio gli USA a non voler fare nulla...
NB: come mai in Iran che non è affatto alleato USA non c'è ne l'ISIS né ci sono agitazioni rivolte??


----------



## alessandro77 (17 Novembre 2015)

F


Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eccolo, classico esempio di complottismo da web...
> Magari notare che quei paesi dove l'ISIS non c'è sono soprattutto gli unici della zona che hanno dei governi sicuri..è evidente che i terroristi hanno gioco facile dove ci sono vuoti di potere..
> Che poi capisco l'ISIS fosse usato come pretesto per invadere la zona (vecchia strategia) ma qui sono proprio gli USA a non voler fare nulla...
> NB: come mai in Iran che non è affatto alleato USA non c'è ne l'ISIS né ci sono agitazioni rivolte??



Appunto


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> come mai in Iran che non è affatto alleato USA non c'è ne l'ISIS né ci sono agitazioni rivolte??



Perchè sono tutti sciiti. Il casino c'è dove si mischiano sunniti, alawiti, sciiti, cristiani, indù, ecc... In genere sono i sunniti i più fanatici - gli unici che si sono rivoltati contro Assad, mentre in Siria convivevano tutte le religioni pacificamente e non scappava nessuno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> *Perchè sono tutti sciiti. Il casino c'è dove si mischiano sunniti, alawiti, sciiti, cristiani, indù, ecc...* In genere sono i sunniti i più fanatici - gli unici che si sono rivoltati contro Assad, mentre in Siria convivevano tutte le religioni pacificamente e non scappava nessuno.



Appunto...USA qui non centrano un emerito c...

che poi Obama sia una capra in politica estera ormai l'anno capito pure i sassi ma per fortuna a breve si leverà dai piedi...premio nobel per la pace...tanto valeva davvero darlo al nano quando voleva candidarsi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eccolo, classico esempio di complottismo da web...
> Magari notare che quei paesi dove l'ISIS non c'è sono soprattutto gli unici della zona che hanno dei governi sicuri..è evidente che i terroristi hanno gioco facile dove ci sono vuoti di potere..
> Che poi capisco l'ISIS fosse usato come pretesto per invadere la zona (vecchia strategia) ma qui sono proprio gli USA a non voler fare nulla...
> NB: *come mai in Iran che non è affatto alleato USA non c'è ne l'ISIS né ci sono agitazioni rivolte??*



l'iran è un discorso particolare, primo non sono arabi, secondo sono musulmani sciiti, terzo è già una "repubblica mussulmana" e non si fanno problemi a schiacciare ogni contestazione interna.
Tra l'altro considerata la zona, a parte la mancanza di democrazia, sono un paese abbastanza evoluto con un ottimo sistema welfare, al momento come sanità e tutele per i disoccupati sono probabilmente 
superiori a noi.
Tra l'altro sono un paese con grande diversità etnica, ma piuttosto integrata e ben rappresentata.

Ultimamente si sono avvicinati abbastanza all'occidente, gli unici veri nemici restano gli USA, ma credo più per la politica abbastanza invasiva di quest'ultimi, che infatti rimangono gli unici a continuare a richiedere sanzioni nei loro confronti


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2015)

Secondo me, mia opinione personale, l'errore principale è che le Europa non doveva intromettersi nelle varie primavere..specialmente in Siria. Quella del bombardare il paese è stata una mossa forse non giusta. Essendo una rivoluzione, noi doveva lasciare che il popolo arrangiarsi come noi in Europa abbiamo sempre fatto.
Non sono un genio di storia, ma durante la rivoluzione francese non credo che tedeschi ed inglesi avessero aiutato il popolo francese. Cosi come la rivoluzione russa.

Ma per quale motivo dobbiamo ficcare il nostro naso?? Al massimo possiamo dare armi ma intromettersi militarmente..

Altra cosa. Il popolo siriano è di una codardia disarmante. Anzi i giovani e uomini sono dei codardi. Vedo ogni giorno profughi siriani, tutti giovani ed adulti...proprio quegli che dovrebbero rimanere nel loro paese e combattere.Posso capire donne, bambini e vecchi.


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me, mia opinione personale, l'errore principale è che le Europa non doveva intromettersi nelle varie primavere..specialmente in Siria. Quella del bombardare il paese è stata una mossa forse non giusta. Essendo una rivoluzione, noi doveva lasciare che il popolo arrangiarsi come noi in Europa abbiamo sempre fatto.
> Non sono un genio di storia, ma durante la rivoluzione francese non credo che tedeschi ed inglesi avessero aiutato il popolo francese. Cosi come la rivoluzione russa.
> 
> Ma per quale motivo dobbiamo ficcare il nostro naso?? Al massimo possiamo dare armi ma intromettersi militarmente..
> ...



Siamo arrivati a un punto di non ritorno...Quello che succede in M.O non puo essere ignorato dall'occidente.
Anzi se lasciamo perdere i vari interessi economici e politici si vanno a farsi benedire e rischiamo di peggiorare situazione...


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me, mia opinione personale, l'errore principale è che le Europa non doveva intromettersi nelle varie primavere..specialmente in Siria. Quella del bombardare il paese è stata una mossa forse non giusta. Essendo una rivoluzione, noi doveva lasciare che il popolo arrangiarsi come noi in Europa abbiamo sempre fatto.
> Non sono un genio di storia, ma durante la rivoluzione francese non credo che tedeschi ed inglesi avessero aiutato il popolo francese. Cosi come la rivoluzione russa.
> 
> Ma per quale motivo dobbiamo ficcare il nostro naso?? Al massimo possiamo dare armi ma intromettersi militarmente..
> ...



Nella riv. russa un pò è successo, hanno aiutato Lenin a rientrare in Russia. Comunque a parte questo, da quel che so i bombardamenti sono partiti da dopo il primo attentato. O sbaglio ?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nella riv. russa un pò è successo, hanno aiutato Lenin a rientrare in Russia. Comunque a parte questo, da quel che so i bombardamenti sono partiti da dopo il primo attentato. O sbaglio ?



Da quello che so i bombardamenti sono iniziati contro assad e non tanto ISIS, a favore dei rivoluzionari. Poi abbiamo incominciato a bombardare "chiunque"


----------



## Djici (17 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me, mia opinione personale, l'errore principale è che le Europa non doveva intromettersi nelle varie primavere..specialmente in Siria. Quella del bombardare il paese è stata una mossa forse non giusta. Essendo una rivoluzione, noi doveva lasciare che il popolo arrangiarsi come noi in Europa abbiamo sempre fatto.
> Non sono un genio di storia, ma durante la rivoluzione francese non credo che tedeschi ed inglesi avessero aiutato il popolo francese. Cosi come la rivoluzione russa.
> 
> Ma per quale motivo dobbiamo ficcare il nostro naso?? Al massimo possiamo dare armi ma intromettersi militarmente..



Concordo su molte cose. Non su tutto ma quasi.


----------



## alessandro77 (17 Novembre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> L'ISIS è sicuramente finanziato da qualcuno.
> Chi non vuol sentire parlare di complotti dovrebbe spiegarci da chi, a meno che non voglia continuare a credere che tutta la mostruosa logistica necessaria a far funzionare lo stato Islamico (mantenimento di migliaia di combattenti e dei territori conquistati, propaganda, arruolamento nuovi combattenti, armi) siano davvero solo il frutto di quattro cammellai che un giorno hanno deciso di riunirsi e conquistare il medioriente.
> Gli no USA ok, proponente pure delle alternative, ma non raccontate che fanno tutto da soli perchè nemmeno nei cartoni animati sarebbe plausibile.



ma nessuno racconta che fanno da soli.. è già stato detto, arabia, qatar, turchia (quest'ultima in maniera indiretta,prendendosela con i curdi e meno con i jidaisti che li servono in funzione anti-curda), controlli dei pozzi petroliferi, contrabbando delle opere trafugate che in parte distruggono ed in parte hanno rivenduto..e ce nè volendo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Novembre 2015)

Guardate a che punto si arriva.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Novembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardate a che punto si arriva.




Dio mio. Sono pericolosissime queste persone perché non sono in grado di pensare neanche a livello infimo. Se non hai un profilo facebook secondo loro non esisti???
Io ad esempio non ce l'ho. Se domani mi ammazzano quindi non è vero perché non sono su facebook?

Ma come si fa ad essere tanto dementi?

Se cercano su google il mio nome e cognome non esce niente di niente, a parte la pagina del mio vecchio professore con la mia tesi di laurea


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Novembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardate a che punto si arriva.





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dio mio. Sono pericolosissime queste persone perché non sono in grado di pensare neanche a livello infimo. Se non hai un profilo facebook secondo loro non esisti???
> Io ad esempio non ce l'ho. Se domani mi ammazzano quindi non è vero perché non sono su facebook?
> 
> Ma come si fa ad essere tanto dementi?
> ...



Calma, è proprio questo il bello di Internet, ti da da riflettere
io seguo sempre le tesi complottistiche, un po perchè sono divertenti, ma soprattutto perchè ti fanno vedere le le cose con una prospettiva, si spesso estrema, ma diversa pertanto sempre utile per capire il quadro d'insieme, poi ovviamente bisogna saper filtrare.

A mio parere questa versione complottistica è inventata tale quale alla versione che ci vorrebbero far passare "occidente puro ed esportatore di bombe democratiche" pertanto se uno ha un minimo di cervello cerca di approfondire meglio le varie versioni in cerca di un minimo di verità, che di solito stà più o meno nel mezzo.


----------



## sbrodola (21 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2015)

Non credo l'America sia responsabile diretta della creazione dell'Isis, ma come diceva Louis, ha qualche responsabilità indiretta. Lasciate perdere le bufale su internet, tra scie chimiche e balls varie.


----------

